# Rv Covers??



## MeatMan (Aug 21, 2005)

We have a '05 27RSDS and this winter we are forced to leave it outside. Living in S.E. South Dakota the winters can be rough. I'm looking at ADCO covers in my RV catalog and I need to hear from someone who has used one. I'm afraid if it's like a Bra on a car it will do more damage than good. Do they scratch in the wind? The ad says they let moisture escape to prevent mold. I'd like some advice from experience b ecause they're about $300. Thanks, MeatMan


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I think you will find some people hate them and some people love them. I have used covers on rv's for years. It was one of the first things I bought for my tt. If I don't use them where I live the sun will beat them down. It will make a 5 year old tt look like a 15 year old one. I have never had any problems with wind or any other type of damage from them. I make sure I clean it throughly before I cover it.

Toolman


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I live where it's often very windy and where I store my Outback there are several trailers & motorhomes that have covers. It seems like the wind really tears up the covers. Over the past year I've seen several of the nice looking covers just ripped to pieces by the wind. The rubbing on the RV could be a problem as well but I haven't bothered to take a close look to confirm. If it's not too windy where you live it might be worth having one. I would try and find some RV owners in your area that are using a cover and see what they recommend.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have not covered mine. When I purchased my Outback I ask my dealer to cover or not to cover...he recommended not to cover. I also store an old car which sit in my garage not covered. I have been doing this for almost 20 years and the paint still looks great.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I covered our 21RS the first winter and there was no problem with the camper
I covered our new 26Rs last year with again nothing to the camper but the cover wore out on the corners.
This year I will not cover it for the winter

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't have one personally, but I have a neighbor that uses one. He has had to buy 2 in the last 3 years because the sun wears them down and then they shred apart.

Steve


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We use one and it worked for us. No real wind worry though. I would recommend looking for sharp corners and padding them to preserve the cover - we got a couple of small holes to repair before putting it on this year. The Outback was nice and clean before we put the cover on and after we took it off and surprise, nice and clean! Good way to start spring - no wash and wax!

There are a lot of threads on this one - many views worth considering before you commit to the expense of a cover.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

No cover here... I had a 87 Fleetwood Bounder for 9 years, and kept it uncovered. I DID keep it waxed though. Paint looked great to the day I sold it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> I have not covered mine. When I purchased my Outback I ask my dealer to cover or not to cover...he recommended not to cover. I also store an old car which sit in my garage not covered. I have been doing this for almost 20 years and the paint still looks great.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]55248[/snapback]​


Thor - where are you in the "Great White North" Do you store you OB outside or is it undercover with the car? I'm in NH on 23 wide open acres with a 13 acre pond







next to another 25 open acres = BIG wind! Sounds like I might have a problem with a cover too but not sure what the BIG wind will do to the TT finish. Did I mention we get BIG wind?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > I have not covered mine.Â When I purchased my Outback I ask my dealer to cover or not to cover...he recommended not to cover.Â I also store an old car which sit in my garage not covered.Â I have been doing this for almost 20 years and the paint still looks great.Â
> ...


Hey, can I camp on your property?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You said the magic word 13 acre pond =
















Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Let's see .... NJ & PA .... only a few hours away. Yeah, you can get here before the new 25RSS arrives in 2 weeks - I could use some help building the Hensley Arrow.







Of course, a week later would be okay, too...I'll need some help winterizing.







Then again, ice fishing won't start for another 3 months or so (yep - 100' from the back door ... even closer to TT "storage" spot) Kinda hard, sometimes, to convince folks why we want to go AWAY to go camping. Maybe we won't next year - maybe we'll just close up the house, leave the TT parked by the pond, and fish forever!







Saves on gas & I've got a wireless network so I can still play here .... what's to lose? I'll suggest that tonight at dinner


----------

